# my latest soaps



## sbp (Dec 7, 2009)

Hi everyone!
Here are some of my latest CP soaps....

Country Christmas






Cranberry Balsam with pureed cranberries and cranberry seeds





Anise






....and trying my hand at some MP projects.....

Lighthouse





Snowman





Maple leaf (one of my favs   )





Noel Angel






Susan


----------



## Lynnz (Dec 7, 2009)

Wow very very nice!!!!!!


----------



## gekko62 (Dec 7, 2009)

WOW!! Country christmas is gorgeous. You've got those slab swirls down pat,they all look absolutely fantastic!There's no green with envy smilie!!


----------



## holly99 (Dec 7, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## evatgirl73 (Dec 7, 2009)

Beautiful!! I really like the cranberry and the anise, gorgeous!


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Dec 8, 2009)

They're all lovely in their own way. That soap dish is great too.  :wink:


----------



## nup (Dec 8, 2009)

The cranberry one is my favorite but they all look really good!


----------



## dagmar88 (Dec 8, 2009)

Love the anise; but i have a weakness for black & white soap!


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 8, 2009)

WOW.....  They are all BEAUTIFUL....


----------



## honor435 (Dec 8, 2009)

nice wow!!!


----------



## rubato456 (Dec 9, 2009)

:shock: drop dead gorgeous! you are a true artist!


----------



## ChrissyB (Dec 11, 2009)

Amazing!
You are very talented.
I love the anise one, the black and white is so simple and elegant!


----------



## CherryGardenGirl (Jan 4, 2010)

I like the Anise too!!!


----------



## sbp (Jan 7, 2010)

Thank you all so very much for the kind compliments   
Everyone on this board is so talented, it makes the compliments extra special!
I wish you all a very Happy New Year!
Susan


----------



## gekko62 (Jan 8, 2010)

Bubbles Galore said:
			
		

> That soap dish is great too.  :wink:


Thats one of my favourite dishes...gotta love Ikea!


----------



## sbp (Jan 9, 2010)

> Thats one of my favourite dishes...gotta love Ikea!



...me too!  I have the other wood soap dish they sell also, but like this one the best!

Susan


----------



## honor435 (Jan 10, 2010)

very nice, that anise is awesome, which i could swirl like that!


----------

